# Popping cracking speakers



## Peart (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey all, I'm having some problems with my speakers. 
Whenever I open up a large webpage, play a video (YouTube, etc) or do anything else that takes up a modest amount of processing power (that might be with wrong word) my speakers pop. Even something as simple as scrolling down a website sets them off. My first thought was that my speakers are just old (Creative 5200: http://www.digitalhome.com.au/Home_A...1_speakers/573 about 5 years old), but it seemed odd to me that they would only pop when I was doing certain things on my laptop. Any suggestions? System specs below. Thanks!

Windows Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM) 1023 MB
CPU Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz (2 CPUs)
CPU Speed 1660.2 MHz
Sound card Aurilium Sound Agent 2
Display Adapters ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 | ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution 1440 X 900 - 32 bit 
Network Adapters Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives D: SONY CDRW/DVD CRX835E
COM Ports COM3
LPT Ports 
Mouse 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks C: 88.7GB | F: 111.8GB
Hard Disks - Free C: 14.5GB | F: 33.2GB
USB Controllers 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394) 1 host controllers.
Manufacturer Dell Inc.
Product Make MP061
AC Power Status OnLine
BIOS Info ATAT COMPATIBLE 031706 DELL 27d60311
Time Zone Central Standard Time
Battery High
Motherboard Dell Inc. 0YD479
Modem Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

If you are using an external mouse, does the mouse wire run near the speaker wire? If so, then move it away from the speaker wire.


----------

